# Aufnehmen,..aber wie ich scheine echt zu dumm zu sein ,..please help!



## xxScalaxx (17. Dezember 2006)

Also erst mal das was ich habe,....ich habe das behringer xenyx1622 fx (mischpult) das per usb interface an den pc angeschlossen ist, n mike und n aufnahme programm. so mein problem ist:

Wenn ich in mein aufnahme programm den beat auf eine spur lege um dann eine 2. mit dem vocal aufzunehmen, dann passt mein vocal nicht zum beat. das ist dann kein bisschen mehr im takt. erst dachte ich ok wie schlecht bist du eigendlich lass es lieber. aber dann habe ich mal probiert den beat einfach im hintergrund laufen zu lassen so das er auch durchs mikro aufgenommen wird. und so ging es dann auch. bin doch nich so schlecht wie ich dachte   treffe wenigstens den tackt wirklich.lol
aber wie gesagt wenn ich das anders mache das die spur mit dem beat da in das programm rein tueund da meine vocal spur zu aufnehme bin ich viel zu schnell. kann mir jemand sagen woran das liegt? ich komm nich weiter. ich möchte aufnehemn aber so gehts ja nun nicht,...

nebenbei welches aufnahme programm issn das beste? welches nichts kostet? oder kriegt man cubase irgendwo her ohne sich dumm und dämlich zu bezahlen?

Ich hoffe mir kann jemand helfen.,,....


----------



## The_Maegges (17. Dezember 2006)

Hallo,

wahrscheinlich ist dein Problem die sogenannte Latenzzeit.
Dadurch wird dein Beat ausgegeben, du singst zeitglich auf den Beat, den du hörst ein.
Soweit, so gut. 
Nun schlägt aber die Latenz zu. 
Denn die Aufnahme am Eingang kommt bei hoher Latenz zeitverzögert an, weil die Bearbeitung der Daten einfach zu lange braucht.



> in der Informatik den Begriff Latenzzeit synonym für Verzögerungszeit. Im Allgemeinen handelt es sich um das Zeitintervall vom Ende eines Ereignisses bis zum Beginn der Reaktion auf dieses Ereignis. Zum Beispiel:
> [...]
> *die Verzögerungszeit einer Soundkarte, um ein Audiosignal vom Eingang zum Ausgang der Karte zu wandeln - Das ist ein analoger Impuls in digitales Signal und wieder zurück*


 Quelle: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Latenz

Du solltest versuchen, diese Latenzzeit herabzusenken, in der Regel geht das durch Veränderung der Puffergrösse (siehe dazu auch in der Anleitung deines Soundinterfaces nach).

Dies ist kein Programmspezifisches Problem, sondern liegt eher an der verwendeten Hardware. 
Falls deine Hardware und dein Aufnahmeprogramm dies unterstützen, versuche mal das Ganze im ASIO-Modus zu fahren.
Das könnte die Latenz ebenfalls herabsenken, da der standardmässige Multimedia-Driver von Windows ziemlich schlecht für solche Anwendungen ist.

Ob es ein "bestes" Aufnahmeprogramm gibt? 
Naja, die meisten Programme sind inzwischen recht hochwertig, wobei die Leistungsfähigkeit auch oft proportional zum Preis steigt.

Cubase kannst du in der Tat günstig bekommen. Bei einigen Soundkarten liegt es in einer kostenlosen "SE" oder "LE" Version vor (abgespeckte Version). Diese Lightversion ist aber auch im Handel erhältlich und kostet deutlich weniger, als die SX (Voll-)Version.
Lightversion mag vielleicht erstmal abschreckend klingen, aber erfahrungsgemäss vergeht schon einige Zeit, bis man den Umfang der SE oder LE Versionen komplett ausgereizt hat (ich wage sogar zu behaupten, dass viele professionelle Musiker den vollen Umfang der SX Version nicht mal ansatzweise ausreizen können).
Wenn du Schüler oder Student bist, kannst du auch das Steinberg Educational Programm nutzen, damit kostet dich das Programm "nur" noch die Hälfte (das gilt auch für die SE/LE Versionen).
Allerdings hat es den vollen Umfang und du darfst auch (habe da extra nachgehakt) kommerziell damit arbeiten und es weiterverwenden, wenn du die Schule oder dein Studium beendet hast. 
Einziger "Haken" an der Sache: Wenn es ein Update für das Programm auf eine neuere Version gibt, kriegst du dieses Update nicht vergünstigt, und musst für das Upgrade denselben Preis zahlen, wie jeder andere auch (was in der Regel aber immer noch günstiger ist, als eine neue Vollversion zum Ladenpreis).

Hoffe, ich konnte helfen


----------



## xxScalaxx (17. Dezember 2006)

Ja etwas schon,....nur,...die latenzzeit bewirkt also, so wie ich das verstanden habe, das das signal also meine stimme später ankommt. sie müsste daher später kommen als ich sie auf dem beat wiedergegebne habe. nur sie kommt schneller  das heist der beat is zu langsam,....nur wegen der latenzzeit habe ich ja das mischpult gekauft. weil davor war es so das meien stimme zu spät kam. aber jetzt ist es andersrum. da muss irgnedwas mit dem pc sein,.... wie meinst du das mit dem asio modus?
sorry fals die frage dumm is   abr mit dieser techink hier hab ich nich viel am hut och will doch einfach nur musik machen  hät nich gedacht das das sone pribleme mit sich bringt. hätte gedacht meine texte werden das schwierigste und die richtig ruber zu bringen aber da hab ich mich getäuscht


----------



## Maik (17. Dezember 2006)

@xxScalaxx: Bitte achte beim Verfassen deiner Beiträge auf die Groß- und Kleinschreibung - siehe hierzu die Netiquette Nr.15.


----------



## xxScalaxx (17. Dezember 2006)

Tut mir leid. Ich bin neu hier. Wusste nicht das es so wichtig ist ob ich die Groß- und Kleinschreibung beachte.


----------



## The_Maegges (17. Dezember 2006)

Naja, eine dumme Frage ist das sicherlich nicht.
Der ASIO-Modus ist ein spezieller Modus, der von besseren Soundkarten und Audioprogrammen (wie z.B. auch Cubase) verwendet wird. 
Dieser Modus weist deutlich bessere Latenzzeiten auf, als diese mit "normalen", windowseigenen Mitteln erreichbar sind.
Die Multimediatreiber von Windows oder DirectX sind verhältnismässig langsam. 

Habe mich grad mal über dein Mischpult schlau gemacht, weil es mich doch verwundert hatte, dass die Ausgabe der Beats nach der Aufnahme kommt.

Da mein Mischpult an meiner Soundkarte angeschlossen ist, kam mir das gerade etwas merkwürdig vor, weil es eigentlich technisch unmöglich ist.
Nachdem ich aber festgestellt habe, dass dein Mischpult über USB angeschlossen ist, und somit ein eigenständiges Audiointerface darstellt, und zudem den ASIO-Modus unterstützt, scheint es so zu sein, dass die Eingangslatenz über das Mischpult (und daher das Mikro) geringer ist, als die Ausgangslatenz deiner Soundkarte. 
Daher tritt der Effekt auf, dass dein Gesang "früher" aufgenommen wird. 

Mit welchem Programm nimmst du eigentlich auf?



> abr mit dieser techink hier hab ich nich viel am hut och will doch einfach nur musik machen


Naja, klingt vielleicht doof, aber wenn ich einfach nur Autofahren will, muss ich vorher auch erstmal einen Führerschein machen und die grundlegende Technik davon verstehen.
Genauso ist es mit der Musik.
Man muss sich in die Materie einarbeiten, verstehen, wie das Ganze funktioniert, und wie alles zusammenspielt. Sonst wirds nix, genauso wie man ein Auto ohne Vorkenntnisse erfolgreich gegen den nächsten Baum setzen würde.

Ich empfehle dir, dich weiter in die Materie einzuarbeiten und dich mit deinem Equipment detailliert auseinanderzusetzen (damit meine ich auch die Handbücher). Erst wenn du die nötigen Grundkenntnisse beherrschst und mit deinem Equipment richtig umgehen kannst wirst du wirklich die Ergebnisse erzielen können, die du dir momentan vielleicht vorstellst.


----------



## xxScalaxx (17. Dezember 2006)

Aufnehmen tu ich mit Audacity. Hmm ja so hab ich mir das gedacht das meine Soundkarte zu lahm is. Hab ja auch nur so eine Onboard Soundkarte. Das heist aber wenn ich das Ausgangssignal über das Mischpult laufen lasse,...also so das gar nichts über meine Soundkarte geht, dann müsste es gehn oder? 

Wie komme ich denn in den Asio Modus? ich habe geguckt aber nichts gefunden darüber irgendwie  kannst du mir sagen wie ich das mache?


Edit::: Ok ich habs nochmal probiert. Also wenn ich mit einer Steroespur meine Stimme aufnehme kommt es dazu das ich schneller bin. Nehme ich aber mir einer Mono Spur auf ist es gut,... verstehe ich irgendwie nicht. was sagst du dazu?


----------



## The_Maegges (17. Dezember 2006)

xxScalaxx hat gesagt.:


> Aufnehmen tu ich mit Audacity. Hmm ja so hab ich mir das gedacht das meine Soundkarte zu lahm is. Hab ja auch nur so eine Onboard Soundkarte.


Sowas hatte ich mir schon gedacht. Onboard Soundkarten sind allerhöchstens zum Musik *hören* geeignet.


xxScalaxx hat gesagt.:


> Das heist aber wenn ich das Ausgangssignal über das Mischpult laufen lasse,...also so das gar nichts über meine Soundkarte geht, dann müsste es gehn oder?


Davon gehe ich mal aus.



xxScalaxx hat gesagt.:


> Wie komme ich denn in den Asio Modus? ich habe geguckt aber nichts gefunden darüber irgendwie  kannst du mir sagen wie ich das mache?


Ich befürchte fast, dass Audacity das nicht kann, zumindest habe ich auf der "Herstellerseite" nichts von ASIO-Unterstützung gefunden.



xxScalaxx hat gesagt.:


> Edit::: Ok ich habs nochmal probiert. Also wenn ich mit einer Steroespur meine Stimme aufnehme kommt es dazu das ich schneller bin. Nehme ich aber mir einer Mono Spur auf ist es gut,... verstehe ich irgendwie nicht. was sagst du dazu?



 Also das kann ich mir jetzt auf die Schnelle auch nicht erklären.


----------

